# Gentoo Linux freezes [unsolved]

## jonfr

My friends Gentoo Linux system freezes for no reason and therefore he can't use his computer as a server as he had hoped for. Since he is not advanced linux guy, he did ask me to help. The computer is remote and I don't have direct accsess to it. So far I havent found the error in the logs, all I know is that the computer freezes after 7 to 8 days of running.

His motherboard is of MSI type, I don't know for sure exacly what MSI type.

Here is what lspci gives me.

 *Quote:*   

> lspci
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 02)
> 
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P PCI to AGP Controller (rev 02)
> ...

 

lsmod

 *Quote:*   

> lsmod
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> parport_pc             40772  0
> ...

 

uname -a

 *Quote:*   

> uname -a
> 
> Linux mark666 2.6.16.9 #1 Wed May 17 23:15:17 GMT 2006 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz GNU/Linux

 

dmesg

 *Quote:*   

> dmesg
> 
> Linux version 2.6.16.9 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4-r1, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7.) #1 Wed May 17 23:15:17 GMT 2006
> 
> BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
> ...

 

I don't have a clue how to fix this problem.

Thanks in advance.

----------

## xalan

Is the machine either single processor with Hyperthreading or a dual processor? Is your friend running a uni-processor kernel rather than an SMP kernel on the box?

Since we dont know the source of problem lets try to locate it fist. You said the m/c is remote, is it possible for you to look at /var/log/messages (if you use syslog-ng) or some other log to see exactly why the m/c is cribbing.

When the machines crashes, does it just freeze or does the kernel panic?

Are you able to associate kernel crash with the usage of any particular hardware like graphics card or harddrive etc?

I don't understand this line in dmesg:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ReiserFS: hda3: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on hda3 
> 
> 

 

Is the box using reiser or ext3? If so the kernel is build for support of these or not? If kernel is configured properly is your /etc/fstab correct? Are you referring to a reiser partition when you dont have one?Last edited by xalan on Fri Jun 09, 2006 8:54 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## yabbadabbadont

Also, what is the "emerge --info" for the system?

----------

## jonfr

It is a single CPU computer, I don't think that the cpu has hyperthreading.

Here is emerge --info.

 *Quote:*   

> emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.0.54-r2 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-3.4.5, glibc-2.3.6-r3, 2.6.16.9 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

----------

## yabbadabbadont

 *Quote:*   

> CFLAGS="-O3 -march=i686 -funroll-loops -pipe"

 

Those are *not* safe CFLAGS settings.  Change them to "CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe" and "emerge -e system".  Then see if it is stable.

See also: http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags

Edit: you probably should do an "emerge world" after you do the system emerge.

----------

## jonfr

I have changed the make settings and I have started to rebuild his system. I have been using those flags for some time now (without a problem btw). First time I've been told that they are unstable. But late is better then never.

----------

## xalan

 *jonfr wrote:*   

> It is a single CPU computer, I don't think that the cpu has hyperthreading.
> 
> 

 

The reason for asking it is the following from your dmesg:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)
> 
> Processor #0 15:4 APIC version 20
> ...

 

That means that your BIOS is reporting multi cpus but you are running uni proc kernel. That does not solve your stability problem though.

What about your /etc/fstab? are you assuming format to be reiserfs when it is ext3?

----------

## jonfr

I am going to fix the multicore cpu later on, when I recompile the kernel. I just found out that he is using dualcore cpu now (he had to look it up on Intel webpage), he was using single core cpu before but he did replace that cpu some time ago. But even he had single core cpu (Pentium 4), Gentoo Linux did still freeze. So that isn't what's cosing the freeze up.

----------

## lefsha

I had same issue for a while.

It was due to the problems with certain kernel versions.

No CFLAGS problem or similar, as it was mentioned here before.

Just try to get other kernel version.

P.S. Normaly there are some CFLAGS, that you should never use! They are very critical,

but your ones are quite harmless. Additionally, kernel will be compiled with it's own

CFLAGS, which have nothing to do with your flags located in make.conf

----------

## lefsha

 *yabbadabbadont wrote:*   

> Those are *not* safe CFLAGS settings.  Change them to "CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe" and "emerge -e system".  Then see if it is stable.
> 
> See also: http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags
> 
> Edit: you probably should do an "emerge world" after you do the system emerge.

 

That is the best answer if people don't know what they talking about.

All the time here I see people, which give this answer to whatever the question was.

emerge world - will take a long time and you will get a feeling, that something is going...

Hey, just turn your TV on. It's much better. World Cup is much more exciting, then the compiling files...

----------

## jonfr

I have revised the CFLAGS into better settings. Going to recompile everything all over agen. Doesn't bother me, I just go and watch a DVD or something else.

I am going to try to downgrade the kernel in the computer that is freezing, it did freeze even if I did turn on hyperthreading and recompile everything with this CFLAGS, "CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe". That is my reason to change them agen.

----------

## dsd

 *Quote:*   

> nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel. 

 

you'll want to get rid of this

----------

## jonfr

How do I get rid of this "nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.". I am using the nvidia-kernel drivers that are in portage.

----------

## htranou

 *jonfr wrote:*   

> How do I get rid of this "nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.". I am using the nvidia-kernel drivers that are in portage.

 

Write and write to nvidia, so that they release their drivers under an open source license or enough documentation. Or more realistically, don't use it...

Still, X.org has an NV driver, but it doesn't do 3d acceleration.

----------

## dsd

sorry, should have been clearer. i was suggesting that on a system where you want absolute maximum stability you should not used any closed-source drivers. the nvidia driver especially contains a huge amount of secret code which runs in kernel mode, it could be doing a truckload of bad things, and nobody knows about it. granted it probably wont make your problem disappear, its a necessary precaution you should take, especially on a server

----------

## jonfr

 *yabbadabbadont wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   CFLAGS="-O3 -march=i686 -funroll-loops -pipe" 
> 
> Those are *not* safe CFLAGS settings.  Change them to "CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe" and "emerge -e system".  Then see if it is stable.
> 
> See also: http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags
> ...

 

I did check the GNU gcc how-to on this matter, it turns out that there is nothing wrong with my cflags. You can check it here.

----------

## jschellhaass

Does the system freeze under X?   Is there a screen saver enabled? 

jeff

----------

